# State Record Waters



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

The state record was set in 1967 at 50 pounds. And I personally believe that's a realistic weight to beat. I've seen man sized commons at the bottoms of spillways. We all know they're out there.
So where does everyone think they have the best chance of catching a record fish?
I know for sure there are 50's and probably bigger in Caesers Creek Lake. The others id say have good promise are the big waters. Erie and the Ohio River.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Ohio River and Lake Erie are obvious candidates, like you mentioned. I have heard that Tycoon Lake has some giants but haven't fished it yet for myself. A few of the waters I fish often, Dow and Veto Lakes, have good fish numbers but I rarely catch large fish there. O'Shaugnessy Res in Columbus has some good fish, I have caught some fatties there.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I've fished Dow for the first time last week end and only managed one very small channel cat off the boilies.
I've seen big buffalo cruising around the dam which is what keeps me going back there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Alex_Combs said:


> I've fished Dow for the first time last week end and only managed one very small channel cat off the boilies.
> I've seen big buffalo cruising around the dam which is what keeps me going back there.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I catch all my carp in the opposite end of the lake from the spillway. There's a mud flat back there that they hammer in warm weather.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

It's interesting that you mentioned Caesar's Creek. It's the closest lake to me, but I've only fished it a handful of times and that was years ago. I've always been under the impression that the carp there were on the small side. Guess I'll have to spend some more time there.

As far as state records - I would say Erie and its tributaries are going to be your best chance by far. Just about any of the larger lakes/rivers could potentially hold a state record, but the odds of finding that one fish and actually catching it are very slim. I think there are better chances at finding a record fish in smaller, less pressured waters. Most of the biggest carp I know of from Ohio came out of private lakes (not ponds).


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

cwcarper: This year in about August or so, I've looked over the rail down into the spill way at CC and have seen MAN sized commons. More than just one that looked like a record fish. Now, I'm not sure if those fish have ways back into the main lake or not. But I know that it would be a miracle to get one of them to bite there. 99% of the time you see carp in the mouth of spillways, they're just sucking up and enjoying the cooler waters and oxygen, not feeding. It just gets your blood pumping looking directly at a school of monsters like that haha. 
Though, I have fished the main lake and have had the two biggest hits from carp I have ever had to this day. One in particular hit my relatively snug bait runner so hard and fast that the ball bearings in my reel started to turn and throw line off of my spool. By the time I got to the screaming run, he dropped and ran my bait into a snag unfortunately. 
So I'm pretty confident in the lake in general. 
If you want details on my spot, PM me and I'll share(;


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

